# Sensi Seeds Limited Edition Big Bud Feminized



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been putting a little thought and research into what strain for my first grow. I keep coming back to Big Bud LE Feminized from Attitude. Yield is important to me as well as potency, but I'm willing to give a little on potency to get good yielding plants. From what I can gather, there seems to be a tradeoff between yield and potency: either great potency or great yield, but from what I've been reading it seems like this version of Big Bud seems to offer goodness from both ends. Is this true, and what do you experienced growers think of this strain? Also, is this a doable strain for a first time grower? Thanks.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 26, 2012)

Dont waste your time. If yield is what your after while retaining dankness. Look into G13 from Dr.Greenthumb or AK47 from Serious Seeds. Or even Larry OG from Cali Connection.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 26, 2012)

jack47 from SweetSeeds is quite the power yielder of some dank head heavy cannabis...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 26, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Dont waste your time. If yield is what your after while retaining dankness. Look into G13 from Dr.Greenthumb or AK47 from Serious Seeds. Or even Larry OG from Cali Connection.


 
Please someone run Dr Greenthumbs G13...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 27, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Please someone run Dr Greenthumbs G13...



I've got a pack of these. If my wife will lift the moratorium, I'll start them tomorrow. NC's supersoil is cooked and ready to go.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up fellas. I'm going to try to give all your recommendations a try, probably starting off with Larry OG or AK-47. In fact, I was all set with Larry OG after seeing Hushpuppy's bud post, but I started overthinking and drifted to Big Bud seduced by the promise of massive yield. 

Anyway, thanks again for setting me straight. There truly is no substitute for experience, I know, because I have none, yet.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 29, 2012)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> I've got a pack of these. If my wife will lift the moratorium, I'll start them tomorrow. NC's supersoil is cooked and ready to go.


 
:hubba:   :icon_smile:


----------

